# give us a wave



## petach (Mar 10, 2014)

waves off Greymouth in NZ at sundown. 6d 70/300L combo.


----------



## projectmansd (Mar 10, 2014)

Ride the wave. Hawaii.


----------



## Vern (Mar 10, 2014)

low on art, high on drama? Oak Island, North carolina

1DX, 600 II + 1.4X III, f 5.6, 1/3200, ISO 800


----------



## jhpeterson (Mar 10, 2014)

A nice wave for you from Maui. Mahalo!


----------



## Tiyo (Mar 10, 2014)

Santander - Spain with 40D and Sigma 120-400





[/url]
28 por Tiyo. 63, en Flickr][/img] 




[/url]
14 por Tiyo. 63, en Flickr [/img]


----------



## ZendaJohn (Mar 10, 2014)

Some lovely shots there. Both mine are from Thy, Denmark taken during the Christmas break 2013.









550d and 70-200 f/4L

John


----------



## hgraf (Mar 10, 2014)

Tiyo said:


> Santander - Spain with 40D and Sigma 120-400
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 10, 2014)

My friend Pam riding The Wave in Coyote Buttes North, Utah  ;D


----------



## Ferris (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't have very many waves, but I like this one.

(EOS 7D, Sigma 50-500mm, image is re-sized for posting, but not altered otherwise.)


----------



## Kahuna (Mar 11, 2014)

Stormy winter day in Carmel Ca.


----------



## petach (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool, I've started some great stuff going!

The Barr, Greymouth




Dawn - Greymouth Barr NZ by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## petach (Mar 11, 2014)

Boulder Beach NSW




Be Braver Still.......! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Be Brave! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





Big Breakers by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautiful photography and clicks.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 13, 2014)

As a Canadian from the Maritimes, I feel obligated to show a picture of Peggy's Cove


----------



## Vern (Aug 5, 2014)

Hurricane Arthur passed 80 miles offshore of Oak Island on July 3rd. Not an artistic shot, but it was quite a wave. The pier is ca. 20 feet above the water.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 5, 2014)

Some local surf spots


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 5, 2014)

Few more local spots.
Was the reason I moved here, such good surf around every cove and different wind conditions swell directions etc.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 5, 2014)

Slightly harder waves to ride, but they still get out there, both these are the same spot different days.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 5, 2014)

Town Beach


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Not water I'd care to find myself in...


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> Not water I'd care to find myself in...



That looks like Sombrero, and nobody goes to Sombrero! Maybe another Caribbean Atlantic coast?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Not water I'd care to find myself in...
> ...



North east Curacao


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Right angle, but not really an Atlantic coast! Never got to the ABC's, only to Trinidad and Tobago and St Vincent and the Grenadines that far South.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Impressive call nonetheless.

I've not been to A nor B, but can't recommend C unless you're a diver. The water is phenomenal, but the land is arid (except the north east), desolate, and littered with half-completed structures. It may be worth going to if it's not a pain, but I am from California and I won't be back unless with dive buddies.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 5, 2014)

Tiyo said:


> Santander - Spain with 40D and Sigma 120-400



Brilliant!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Oh yes, I am a diver. I had a very interesting though not very varied diving career mostly in the Northern Caribbean. Saba has the best diving I did in the Caribbean, though I used to take trips out to Sombrero which is also very good if you can dodge the swell as it is so exposed , I believe I worked for the only company that ever ran trips out there and the Anguilla government has pretty much shut that down now. 

I have thread the "eye of the needle" and done the swim through on Shark Shoal at 180', those were the days!

If I lived on the West Coast nothing would bring me East to dive, not the Caribbean, not the Red Sea, nothing, it would have to be your local cold water, though I am not a cold water diver, and all the Pacific opportunities going round to Indonesia.


----------



## Menace (Aug 5, 2014)

5diii, 70-200 2.8 II


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 5, 2014)

Couple of slow shutter


----------



## shumi31 (Aug 5, 2014)

I really these two wave pictures -


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If I lived on the West Coast nothing would bring me East to dive, not the Caribbean, not the Red Sea, nothing, it would have to be your local cold water, though I am not a cold water diver, and all the Pacific opportunities going round to Indonesia.



I've done most of my diving locally. The kelp forests are pretty, but I'm mostly a wreck diver, and the Los Angeles area is littered with them. Since becoming a father I've had to stop the deep (helium costs have gotten out of hand - breathing gas and diesel for a two dives on a wreck like the Sacramento will cost as much as trip to Cozumel) dives, which means the really cool wrecks are out of my reach these days.

The red sea looks amazing (again, I count wrecks as my passion), but Chuuk is better. My bucket list includes Bikini, but that's $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 5, 2014)

I used to live on the Atlantic coast - MA & FL, but now I'm on the Gulf coast, so this is as big a wave as you're likely to see short of a hurricane


----------



## petach (Aug 11, 2014)

Vern said:


> Hurricane Arthur passed 80 miles offshore of Oak Island on July 3rd. Not an artistic shot, but it was quite a wave. The pier is ca. 20 feet above the water.



like the sense of movement and power shown in this shot. cheers


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2019)

Sequence, shot in Crete
200D + 85/1.8 + CPL, 1/800, f/8, ISO 200


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Sequence, shot at Crete
> 200D + 85/1.8 + CPL, 1/800, f/8, ISO 200
> 
> View attachment 185363
> ...


Nice, and even more fun played in reverse!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Nice,


Thanks, Alan 


> and even more fun played in reverse!


LOL


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2019)

Yet another sequence from Crete
200D + 85/1.8 + CPL, 1/800, f/8, ISO 320-200
Interesting that the second wave breaks before the first in front. I haven't seen that much before.


----------

